# hot cereal



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Just thought some of you might be interested in trying this. Here in Canada I buy it allready made with flax seeds and rye added to it. I eat it with a multi grain bagel 4 or 5 days a week. I alternate with hot oat bran for a change. Cracked Wheat CerealWheat makes a great cooked cereal. After eating a bowl, you aren't very hungry for the rest of the day. In addition, you'll never be constipated. Great for your health! Bring 1 cup water to a boil. Add pinch of salt (optional) Dump in 3/4 cup cracked wheat Reduce heat to a simmer and stir frequently for one minute or so. When you first add the wheat, you will think the mixture is too thin, but the wheat quickly absorbs the water. You can vary the cooking time depending on how soft you want the cereal. Also, vary the wheat/water ratio depending on how thick you want the cereal.Add raisins, nuts, or what ever, for variety. Makes one large bowl. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2000)

silver,Sounds very good......Thanks.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

